# I marò di nuovo in India, il ministro Terzi si dimette



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2013)

Aggiornamento 21 marzo 
Da La Repubblica: i due Marò tornano in India



Il ministro degli esteri Terzi ha dichiarato che i marò non torneranno più in India.
Ora, al di là della questione in se, l'Italia aveva dato la parola sul loro ritorno, possibile che dobbiamo continuare a confermare la fama di paese inaffidabile?


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Marzo 2013)

Gran gesto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2013)

Per me è sbagliato. Hai dato la parola e poi ritratti così?
Se un domani ci sarà un altro caso simile non se ne potrà più venire fuori e trattare.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Marzo 2013)

Li rimandassero là e vengano giustamente processati per quello che hanno fatto, la questione non dovrebbe manco interessarci


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2013)

Non è assolutamente giusto. Chi ha dei guai con la giustizia deve sempre pagarne le conseguenze.


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Marzo 2013)

Che vergogna


----------



## vota DC (11 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliato. Hai dato la parola e poi ritratti così?



Bah...sono stati pugnalati ALLEATI durante entrambe le guerre mondiali e pure durante la guerra fredda. In pratica è stata tradizione consolidata fino a 30 anni fa, l'India è neutrale, neanche fa parte della NATO.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Marzo 2013)

Ma perché? Voi avete avuto l'impressione che il comportamento indiano sia stato all'insegna di equilibrio, imparzialità e lungimiranza in questa storia?

Se volevano avrebbero potuti processarli 20 volte.


----------



## Hammer (11 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi ha dei guai con la giustizia deve sempre pagarne le conseguenze.



.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Marzo 2013)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma perché? Voi avete avuto l'impressione che il comportamento indiano sia stato all'insegna di equilibrio, imparzialità e lungimiranza in questa storia?
> 
> Se volevano avrebbero potuti processarli 20 volte.


E quindi è giusto tenerli in italia, magari pagando o corrompendo con soldi pubblici gli indiani?


----------



## vota DC (11 Marzo 2013)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma perché? Voi avete avuto l'impressione che il comportamento indiano sia stato all'insegna di equilibrio, imparzialità e lungimiranza in questa storia?
> 
> Se volevano avrebbero potuti processarli 20 volte.



I nostri marò riprenderanno il loro lavoro a meno che non intervengano altri fatti che non so prevedere

Marò, Di Paola: Condivido la decisione presa dal governo - ilVelino/AGV NEWS

In pratica Di Paola (un infiltrato qaedista che ha boicottato la NATO dall'interno assieme a Soros e Monti) li fa lavorare da subito senza neanche processarli segno che erano colpevoli e pagavano mazzette per ritardare la sentenza di colpevolezza.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Chissenefotte degli indiani, giusto cosi! Grandi Marò!


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chissenefotte degli indiani, giusto cosi! Grandi Marò!



Perchè?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Bella roba,cioè questi hanno ucciso 2 innocenti cristiani ed ora vengono in Italia e finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino???Perchè finirà.Ma per cortesia,che vergogna.


----------



## esjie (11 Marzo 2013)

Poi però non lamentiamoci col Brasile se non estradano Battisti


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Poi però non lamentiamoci col Brasile se non estradano Battisti



Beh quello è un altro paio di maniche.Battisti ha fatto dei crimini efferati che dovrebbe scontare col carcere a vita in Italia.I due marò idem,però in India.


----------



## vota DC (11 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chissenefotte degli indiani, giusto cosi! Grandi Marò!



Grandi un piffero: hanno dato la loro parola d'onore che sarebbero tornati nonostante il governo indiano non l'avesse richiesta e l'hanno ribadito in diecimila interviste quando erano già al sicuro in Italia.


----------



## Doctore (11 Marzo 2013)

I maro erano in acque internazionali poi con un tranello sono stati portati nel territorio indiano e da li e' partito l arresto...Ricordiamoci che se i maro rimanevano nella ''scena del delitto''non ci sarebbe stato nessun processo in india.


----------



## Pivellino (12 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E quindi è giusto tenerli in italia, magari pagando o corrompendo con soldi pubblici gli indiani?



Tu sai cosa è giusto?
La cosa evidente fin dal primo momento è che il fattaccio si è svolto in acque internazionali ma che uno stato "ribelle" indiano non riconosce come tali evidentemente. Questa è oggettivamente una pregiudiziale rispetto a chi a fatto cosa: la competenza è di un tribunale italiano.
C'è poi l'evidente difficoltà indiana di trovare un accordo fra stato centrale e stato del Kerala (o come si scrive), tant'è che hanno rinviato mille volte tutto il rinviabile salvo tenere custoditi i marò per calmierare la piazza di un luogo notoriamente caldo.
Dunque la prima ******* la fanno gli indiani che per giunta con l'inganno arrestano i marò attirando in acque territoriali il mercantile. La seconda la fanno sempre loro non riconoscendo l'evidenza di aver sbagliato ad arrestarli in quanto incompetenti.
Poi se vogliamo arriva la decisione criticabile dal punto di vista dell'onore probabilmente ma non da quella della sostanza di trattenerli in Italia.
A questo punto che li si processi e che si assegni un pubblico ministero coi controcoglioni, magari una Bocassini. E che si faccia chiarezza.
Ecco, il vero scandalo sarebbe insabbiare.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (12 Marzo 2013)

grandissimi. e poi paragonare il caso marò a quello di battisti e' puro zelig circus


----------



## tamba84 (12 Marzo 2013)

ma alla fine non son colpevoli d'omicidio?


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma perché? Voi avete avuto l'impressione che il comportamento indiano sia stato all'insegna di equilibrio, imparzialità e lungimiranza in questa storia?
> 
> Se volevano avrebbero potuti processarli 20 volte.


.


Doctore ha scritto:


> I maro erano in acque internazionali poi con un tranello sono stati portati nel territorio indiano e da li e' partito l arresto.



Quoto entrambi. Credete tutti che gli indiani si siano comportati bene? Gli indiani hanno violato il diritto internazionale e hanno giocato a chi ce l'aveva più lungo con l'Italia. La stessa cosa dei Marò è successa poco dopo a soldati statunitensi, sempre in acque internazionali con sempre l'India di mezzo, ma non hanno fatto nulla. Perché secondo voi?

Giusto così.


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Marzo 2013)

Resta il fatto che sono accusati di omicidio. DEVONO essere processati.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (12 Marzo 2013)

devono essere processati ma non in india visto che il reato contestato e' avvenuto in acque internazionali


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Marzo 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> devono essere processati ma non in india visto che il reato contestato e' avvenuto in acque internazionali



Sisi, ma questi parlano già di tornare a lavorare...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (12 Marzo 2013)

in attesa di giudizio che ldvono fare giocare a carte?


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

il bello è che poi senti dire a certa gente " oh, io son un carabiniere eh... se te lo dico io..." Risposta: un bel cavolo.

come se essere militari, carabinieri, poliziotti fosse garanzia di onestà

- - - Aggiornato - - -

India, i due marò passeranno il Natale a casa
Latorre: "Torneremo, parola di italiani"


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2013)

Era ora.

E' l'India che è stata scorretta. E' di competenza degli organi internazionali, non dell'India. Saranno processati da chi di dovere.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Era ora.
> 
> E' l'India che è stata scorretta. E' di competenza degli organi internazionali, non dell'India. Saranno processati da chi di dovere.



.


----------



## vota DC (12 Marzo 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> in attesa di giudizio che ldvono fare giocare a carte?



Non possono lavorare se c'è il processo: sarebbe come far lavorare un insegnante sotto processo per pedofilia. Questi sono processati per uso improprio delle armi durante il servizio, avessero sparato all'amante della moglie mentre non lavoravano sarebbe stato meglio. Il fatto che dovrebbero lavorare significa che non ci sarà nemmeno il processo farsa.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me la vicenda va aldilà della discussione "acque internazionali si o no". L'Italia e i marò avevano dato la loro parola che sarebbero tornati in India per le loro vicende giudiziarie. Per l'ennesima volta l'Italia si è dimostrata assolutamente inaffidabile.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me la vicenda va aldilà della discussione "acque internazionali si o no". L'Italia e i marò avevano dato la loro parola che sarebbero tornati in India per le loro vicende giudiziarie. Per l'ennesima volta l'Italia si è dimostrata assolutamente inaffidabile.



Ma anche basta con sta storia dell'inaffidabilità. 

A sto giro sono totalmente d'accordo con la decisione del ministro Terzi. Hanno fatto bene.


----------



## Harvey (12 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma anche basta con sta storia dell'inaffidabilità.
> 
> A sto giro sono totalmente d'accordo con la decisione del ministro Terzi. Hanno fatto bene.



Sicuramente la cosa poteva comunque essere gestita meglio, i proclami di ritorno potevano evitarseli in ogni caso, a prescindere dal giusto o meno.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

hanno ammazzato 2 persone e devono pagare. 

io li avrei lasciati là in balia di loro stessi.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma anche basta con sta storia dell'inaffidabilità.
> 
> A sto giro sono totalmente d'accordo con la decisione del ministro Terzi. Hanno fatto bene.



Tanto pagheremo noi... Avanti così


----------



## francylomba (12 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> hanno ammazzato 2 persone e devono pagare.
> 
> io li avrei lasciati là in balia di loro stessi.


 oggi pensavo che in india ci sono due ragazzi italiani ( avevo visto il servizio alle iene) che sono ancora in carcere accusati di avere ucciso uno.. a loro niente risalto mediatico


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tanto pagheremo noi... Avanti così



In che senso pagheremo noi?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè,ma alla fine qualsiasi Paese si sarebbe comportato in questo modo. Nessun governo permette che due suoi soldati siano giudicati dal tribunale di un altro Paese. Chi ci dovrebbe criticare,gli Americani?


----------



## Livestrong (12 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In che senso pagheremo noi?



Nel senso che ovviamente li si risarcirà in qualche modo gli indiani... Ai parenti delle vittime son già stati dati soldi pubblici, per dire


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (13 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Era ora.
> 
> E' l'India che è stata scorretta. E' di competenza degli organi internazionali, non dell'India. Saranno processati da chi di dovere.



incredibile. non mi aspettavo questa opinione da aprte tua. bravo


----------



## cris (13 Marzo 2013)

Giusto cosi, gia gli Indiani hanno iniziato irregolarmente, fregandosene altamente delle leggi internazionali, figurati se dobbiamo mandarli in pasto a sti qua


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Da La Repubblica: i due Marò tornano in India


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Bene, adesso speriamo non se ne parli più.


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

ennesima figuraccia a livello internazionale


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2013)

Figura da cioccolatai.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma questi buffoni che hanno riso in faccia al diritto internazionale avrebbero fatto così gli splendidi con USA o UK?!? LOL,la Royal Navy o la US Navy mica si facevano trascinare in porto da questi mangia-curry


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2013)

Gli zimbelli del Mondo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Marzo 2013)

Che bella figura di m...


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Altra gran figura di M.


----------



## runner (22 Marzo 2013)

ehvma sai il gov attuale ci ha dato credibilità all' estero

hahahahaaaaaaa.....


----------



## cris (22 Marzo 2013)

che pietà


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Marzo 2013)

Tra politiche economiche che non stanno dando i frutti sperati e queste figuracce, il governo dei tecnici entra di diritto tra i flop della repubblica italiana.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Marzo 2013)

_Eeeh,ma Monti è rispettato_ (cit.)

E io ho osato paragonarlo ad Andreotti!!!  Il divo Giulio aveva DUE COCOMERI COSI',_moglie americana e amante araba_ c'avevamo  altro che Mountains


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Marzo 2013)

Tornano in India perché altrimenti molte aziende italiane perderebbero le commesse o non potrebbero averne...siamo governati da una manica di pagliacci. Diamo la parola e poi non la manteniamo, salvo calarsi le braghe di fronte a ricatti economici. Poi ci stupiamo che la Germania ci definisca i soliti italiani inaffidabili...è semplicemente la verità.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Marzo 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Tornano in India perché altrimenti molte aziende italiane perderebbero le commesse o non potrebbero averne...siamo governati da una manica di pagliacci. Diamo la parola e poi non la manteniamo, salvo calarsi le braghe di fronte a ricatti economici. Poi ci stupiamo che la Germania ci definisca i soliti italiani inaffidabili...è semplicemente la verità.




In politica estera bisogna essere DECISI da subito

Altro che entrata nel porto indiano,bisogna rifiutarsi DA SUBITO di cedere al ricatto delle teste di turbante

Ci voglioni i Kissinger,gli Andreotti e la realpolitik non sto buonismo del catso


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2013)

Mi vergogno di essere italiano.
Due poveri cristi sono stati trattati come pedine sacrificabili,per salvare gli "interessi economicih".


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Marzo 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno di essere italiano.
> Due poveri cristi sono stati trattati come pedine sacrificabili,per salvare gli "interessi economicih".



Ma quello è pure normale,lo fanno tutti

E' la mancanza di palle dall'inizio che è brutto


----------



## Emanuele (22 Marzo 2013)

Le vere vittime sono i pescatori ammazzati da questi individui


----------



## Livestrong (22 Marzo 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Le vere vittime sono i pescatori ammazzati da questi individui



Qualcuno lo dice finalmente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma quello è pure normale,lo fanno tutti
> 
> E' la mancanza di palle dall'inizio che è brutto



Ma gli Indiani hanno preso in ostaggio due marò,violando delle convenzioni internazionali che avevano sottoscritto.
Poi,dopo che abbiamo riportato i marò in patria,hanno detto che NOI abbiamo violato i patti e hanno preso in ostaggio il nostro diplomatico (neanche Hitler prendeva in ostaggio gli ambasciatori). E noi ci siamo messi a pecora.

Che schifo.


----------



## Vinz (22 Marzo 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Le vere vittime sono i pescatori ammazzati da questi individui


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2013)

Vorrei ricordare a tutti che in India ci sono due nostri connazionali (Non i due marò) che sono stati condannati all'ergastolo per non aver fatto praticamente nulla.
Leggetevi la storia di Tomaso Bruno ed Elisabetta Boncompagni.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Marzo 2013)

Ma pensate che al governo indiano interessi la storia dei due pescatori?!?! Guardate che stanno strumentalizzando in maniera vergognosa la vicenda per fare la voce grossa contro di noi; ovviamente i bulletti di periferia li fanno solo con noi,potenza occidentale decadente,con gli US/Cina/Russia avrebbero belato come agnellini.
E poi molti partono automaticamente dall'assunto che siano stati ammazzati dai due marò,questo,se permettete,è tutto da chiarire (e grazie alla loro ambiguità e cancellazione delle prove non sarà MAI chiarito)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma gli Indiani hanno preso in ostaggio due marò,violando delle convenzioni internazionali che avevano sottoscritto.
> Poi,dopo che abbiamo riportato i marò in patria,hanno detto che NOI abbiamo violato i patti e hanno preso in ostaggio il nostro diplomatico (neanche Hitler prendeva in ostaggio gli ambasciatori). E noi ci siamo messi a pecora.
> 
> Che schifo.



E' quello che dico anch'io,DA SUBITO non bisognava cedere ai loro ricatti,RIFIUTANDO di entrare nel loro porto


----------



## Prinz (22 Marzo 2013)

Siamo passati da Sigonella ai Marò rispediti in India.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2013)

Che c'entrano i pescatori,scusate?Esistono delle leggi e vanno rispettate,punto.I militari hanno il diritto di essere giudicati da chi di dovere.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da Sigonella ai Marò rispediti in India.



Tocca rimpiangere Andreotti e Craxi


----------



## Livestrong (22 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che c'entrano i pescatori,scusate?Esistono delle leggi e vanno rispettate,punto.I militari hanno il diritto di essere giudicati da chi di dovere.



Non dall'Italia dunque. Qui sono stati accolti come eroi, roba da vergognarsi.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Marzo 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Le vere vittime sono i pescatori ammazzati da questi individui



E nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ma poi si parla anche di altre cose oltre alla loro morte, ossia di come e soprattutto di dove sono stati uccisi. E qui l'India sta giocando a chi ce l'ha più grosso cacando sul trattato di Vienna e sul diritto internazionale. Noi, as usual, poi facciamo la figura da cioccolatai.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Marzo 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma gli Indiani hanno preso in ostaggio due marò,violando delle convenzioni internazionali che avevano sottoscritto.
> Poi,dopo che abbiamo riportato i marò in patria,hanno detto che NOI abbiamo violato i patti e hanno preso in ostaggio il nostro diplomatico (neanche Hitler prendeva in ostaggio gli ambasciatori). E noi ci siamo messi a pecora.
> 
> Che schifo.


Esatto


Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che in India ci sono due nostri connazionali (Non i due marò) che sono stati condannati all'ergastolo per non aver fatto praticamente nulla.
> Leggetevi la storia di Tomaso Bruno ed Elisabetta Boncompagni.


.


Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma pensate che al governo indiano interessi la storia dei due pescatori?!?! Guardate che stanno strumentalizzando in maniera vergognosa la vicenda per fare la voce grossa contro di noi; ovviamente i bulletti di periferia li fanno solo con noi,potenza occidentale decadente,con gli US/Cina/Russia avrebbero belato come agnellini.
> E poi molti partono automaticamente dall'assunto che siano stati ammazzati dai due marò,questo,se permettete,è tutto da chiarire (e grazie alla loro ambiguità e cancellazione delle prove non sarà MAI chiarito)
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


This


Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non dall'Italia dunque. Qui sono stati accolti come eroi, roba da vergognarsi.


Appunto, da un Tribunale Internazionale e non dal Tribunale del Kerala.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Marzo 2013)

Guardate che secondo il diritto internazionale andavano giudicati in Italia,sveglia


----------



## Livestrong (23 Marzo 2013)

In India dicono di no.

Io non sono un esperto (tutt altro) ma ritengo che i giudici di New Delhi, chiamati ad esprimersi per prima cosa sulla giurisdizione del caso, e che sicuramente ne sanni piu di me e di voi tutti, decideranno in piena autonomia e con serietà. Come ho già scritto da altre parti noi non possiamo permetterci assolutamente di criticare il funzionamento della magistratura di altri paesi.


----------



## Emanuele (23 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma pensate che al governo indiano interessi la storia dei due pescatori?!?! Guardate che stanno strumentalizzando in maniera vergognosa la vicenda per fare la voce grossa contro di noi; ovviamente i bulletti di periferia li fanno solo con noi,potenza occidentale decadente,con gli US/Cina/Russia avrebbero belato come agnellini.
> E poi molti partono automaticamente dall'assunto che siano stati ammazzati dai due marò,questo,se permettete,è tutto da chiarire (e grazie alla loro ambiguità e cancellazione delle prove non sarà MAI chiarito)



Questo è quello che dici tu, i fatti sono che ci sono due cittadini indiani morti ammazzati e che le uniche prove che scagionano i marò sono quelle provenienti dalla perizia di un falso ingegnere con una falsa laurea, il signor di stefano.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Marzo 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che dici tu, i fatti sono che ci sono due cittadini indiani morti ammazzati e che le uniche prove che scagionano i marò sono quelle provenienti dalla perizia di un falso ingegnere con una falsa laurea, il signor di stefano.



Mamma mia,ora con sta storia delle lauree c'è un ossessione  Io dico solo che non si sa niente,anche se li avessero ammazzati con DOLO per dire,non dovevano essere trascinati in India,PERIOD.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Per molti pare che essere giudicati qua o là pare non faccia differenza,_ma si l'avranno ammazzati loro,che cambia_.La FORMA nel diritto è TUTTO non sono quisquilie da nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2013)

Intanto l'India fa sapere che non può garantire che non venga emessa la condanna a morte.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In India dicono di no.
> 
> Io non sono un esperto (tutt altro) ma ritengo che i giudici di New Delhi, chiamati ad esprimersi per prima cosa sulla giurisdizione del caso, e che sicuramente ne sanni piu di me e di voi tutti, decideranno in piena autonomia e con serietà. Come ho già scritto da altre parti noi non possiamo permetterci assolutamente di criticare il funzionamento della magistratura di altri paesi.


*

In acque internazionali si è sotto la giurisdizione del paese in cui è stato registrato il natante*,con buona pace degli indiani. Nel 1984 sono stati zitti sti balordi invece,tsk


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Guardate che secondo il diritto internazionale andavano giudicati in Italia,sveglia





Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *
> 
> In acque internazionali si è sotto la giurisdizione del paese in cui è stato registrato il natante*,con buona pace degli indiani. Nel 1984 sono stati zitti sti balordi invece,tsk



Prima di questo post non sapevo che dovevano essere giudicati da un nostro tribunale, ma quello che è sicuro è che non devono essere giudicati da un tribunale indiano. Quel che mi fa più schifo è il silenzio della comunità internazionale, ma non sono stupito da ciò.


----------



## Hammer (23 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io non sono un esperto (tutt altro) ma ritengo che i giudici di New Delhi, chiamati ad esprimersi per prima cosa sulla giurisdizione del caso, e che sicuramente ne sanni piu di me e di voi tutti, decideranno in piena autonomia e con serietà. Come ho già scritto da altre parti *noi non possiamo permetterci assolutamente di criticare il funzionamento della magistratura di altri paesi*.



Si infatti. Da che pulpito poi


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *
> 
> In acque internazionali si è sotto la giurisdizione del paese in cui è stato registrato il natante*,con buona pace degli indiani. Nel 1984 sono stati zitti sti balordi invece,tsk



Ma è stato accertato che il reato è avvenuto in acque internazionali?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non dall'Italia dunque. Qui sono stati accolti come eroi, roba da vergognarsi.



Guarda,io non discuto nè il crimine commesso nè ciò che è successo dopo,semplicemente mi dà fastidio che il paese in cui sono nato ed in cui vivo si faccia calpestare in questo modo illegittimo e vile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In India dicono di no.
> 
> Io non sono un esperto (tutt altro) ma ritengo che i giudici di New Delhi, chiamati ad esprimersi per prima cosa sulla giurisdizione del caso, e che sicuramente ne sanni piu di me e di voi tutti, decideranno in piena autonomia e con serietà. Come ho già scritto da altre parti noi non possiamo permetterci assolutamente di criticare il funzionamento della magistratura di altri paesi.



Veramente gli indiani hanno distrutto tutte le prove: hanno cremato i corpi dei pescatori e distrutto le barche. Non si può fare nessuna perizia. Una nazione dove l'accusa distrugge o manipola tutte le prove è chiaramente una nazione dove i principi sul giusto processo non vengono rispettati.
Anche uno studente fuorisede e fuoricorso di giurisprudenza può permettersi di criticare la magistratura indiana,quindi. ^^

Sulla storia della giurisdizione: ci sono dei dati oggettivi che dicono quando si è in territorio nazionale e quando si è nelle acque internazionali. Ma francamente dubito che gli indiani conoscano il diritto internazionale,visto che prendono in ostaggio i diplomatici.


----------



## Prinz (23 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In India dicono di no.
> 
> Io non sono un esperto (tutt altro) ma ritengo che i giudici di New Delhi, chiamati ad esprimersi per prima cosa sulla giurisdizione del caso, e che sicuramente ne sanni piu di me e di voi tutti, decideranno in piena autonomia e con serietà. Come ho già scritto da altre parti noi non possiamo permetterci assolutamente di criticare il funzionamento della magistratura di altri paesi.



La Giurisdizione, a norma dell'art. 97 della Convenzione di Montego Bay, appartiene all'Italia. Io non capisco proprio di cosa stiamo parlando


----------



## Livestrong (23 Marzo 2013)

E dunque perché vi scandalizzate tanto? Se la norma è quella non vedo perché preoccuparsi, torneranno in Italia con tutti gli onori e subiranno l'ennesimo processo farsa all'italiana


----------



## Emanuele (23 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mamma mia,ora con sta storia delle lauree c'è un ossessione  Io dico solo che non si sa niente,anche se li avessero ammazzati con DOLO per dire,non dovevano essere trascinati in India,PERIOD.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Per molti pare che essere giudicati qua o là pare non faccia differenza,_ma si l'avranno ammazzati loro,che cambia_.La FORMA nel diritto è TUTTO non sono quisquilie da nulla



Ma guarda che nei miei messaggi non ho parlato nemmeno una volta di giurisdizione etc., io guardo alla sostanza: due morti ammazzati e i loro assassini che vengono trattati come due eroi. La diplomazia doveva fare il suo corso e stabilire la sede del processo, punto. Invece questa vicenda si è trasformata in una pagliacciata sciovinista in cui l'Italia fa per l'ennesima volta una figura da peracottari.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Marzo 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che nei miei messaggi non ho parlato nemmeno una volta di giurisdizione etc., io guardo alla sostanza: due morti ammazzati e i loro assassini che vengono trattati come due eroi. La diplomazia doveva fare il suo corso e stabilire la sede del processo, punto. Invece questa vicenda si è trasformata in una pagliacciata sciovinista in cui l'Italia fa per l'ennesima volta una figura da peracottari.



Eh gia,giudicarli qui o là che **** cambia?! Ci sono convenzioni internazionali?! _Che me ne fotte a me uagliò!_ 

EDIT: Per l'n-sima volta......dove sta scritto che siano stati La Torre e Girone ad ammazzare i due?!? DOVE,DOVE?


----------



## Emanuele (24 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Eh gia,giudicarli qui o là che **** cambia?! Ci sono convenzioni internazionali?! _Che me ne fotte a me uagliò!_
> 
> EDIT: Per l'n-sima volta......dove sta scritto che siano stati La Torre e Girone ad ammazzare i due?!? DOVE,DOVE?



ROTFL ma sai leggere? *La diplomazia doveva fare il suo corso e stabilire la sede del processo, punto* secondo te cosa vuol dire?

eeeeh chissà chi è stato, non riesco a capire perchè il governo ITALIANO possa aver pagato 300 mila euro ai familiari delle vittime


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Marzo 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> ROTFL ma sai leggere? *La diplomazia doveva fare il suo corso e stabilire la sede del processo, punto* secondo te cosa vuol dire?
> 
> eeeeh chissà chi è stato, non riesco a capire perchè il governo ITALIANO possa aver pagato 300 mila euro ai familiari delle vittime



Ma quale diplomazia?! Ci sono regole dovute a convenzioni internazionali,PERIOD


----------



## Emanuele (25 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma quale diplomazia?! Ci sono regole dovute a convenzioni internazionali,PERIOD



E una volta che uno stato viola queste convenzioni (sempre che sia così) chi interviene? La diplomazia.


----------



## Vinz (26 Marzo 2013)

Il Ministro degli Esteri *Giulio Terzi* si è dimesso. In Parlamento ha riferito: "Mi dimetto in disaccordo con la decisione di rimandare i maro’ in India."


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Presi a pesci in faccia dall'India 

E l'Onu dopo 2 anni non interviene, complimenti.


----------



## Stex (18 Febbraio 2014)

quando son tornati qua a natale di 2 anni fa dovevano tenerli qua... altro che rispederli... al massimo venivano giudicati (innocenti) in un tribunale del loro paese...

la knox condannata nn tornera mai piu in italia, e in america manco se sognano de farla venire qua...

siamo uno stato ridicolo.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Febbraio 2014)

Dovremmo preoccuparci secondo me più della causa, la politica. Perché utilizzare le forze armate per proteggere un privato? Perchè non fare come tutti gli altri stati che utilizzano mercenari. Questo è il punto, paghiamo sempre errori della politica. Perchè non mandiamo la russa a risolvere il problema diplomatico visto che l'ha creato lui?!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Non uppiamo topic vecchi per cortesia


----------

